

Every X11 server release since 1991 may be rootable by buffer overflow - morphics
http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-announce/2014-January/002389.html

======
facorreia
I find it very interesting how static analysis tools can find bugs on even the
most stable and audited code bases. The analysis of PostgreSQL earlier this
year[1] comes to mind.

I'll make sure to include static code analysis as part of my build workflow
for my current project.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6962475)

